# Stan Cedarleaf



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

I tried to call Stan tonight to order some decals and Kay answered the phone,when I asked her if Stan was home she said Stan was in the hospital. Seems he had some heart pains last nite and Kay took him to the hospital where they kept him over nite to run tests. But she seemed sure they would let him come home Monday if they didn't find anything serious. We will hope for the best.
Fred


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Good wishes to you Stan


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

What is this...heart issue month on MLS? Stan, I hope all goes well with the testing and that they FIND something that caused the pains. I can't tell you how frustrated I got when after having the elephant sit on my chest...they said they didn't find anything wrong. So I went home, and the next night the elephant sat on me again. Then I got admitted for the more "in depth" testing, during which I suffered a coronary. The pain is your body's way of telling ya something is wrong. I've got ya in my prayers.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Trying to send you some positive energy, Stan. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hope you are home soon Stan, Best of luck with whatever the ailment is, we will be thinking of you! 

Yours Peter


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Shad, maybe you should creat the " MLS Bypass Forum" for all of us that have had heart surgery.

Stan, I hope its nothing serious and you get home on Monday.


Chuck & Gerry


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Stan, I hope it is nothing serious, get well very soon. My prayers are with you.
Paul


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan and Kay, 

You are both in my thought and prayers. Stan was there for me while I passed through a dark period early last year, and he was also there to celebrate the answer to his prayers on my behalf. May God continue to smile upon him! 

Ed


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

More good wishes to Stan and Kay! Hope everything gets sorted out.

Mark


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan:

I'm wishing you a speedy and complete recovery. I hope that if there is a problem with your heart, it is a minor one that can be easily treated. When I had a similar problem about 5 years ago, I came home from the hospital with 3 stents in my heart. I felt much better, I wasn't nearly as tired. I'm now on some heart meds, walking and diet changes.
Keep us up on your progress.

Chuck


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Prayers and thoughts to You and Kay!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Stan, I hope you are doing well


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeez, I'm sorry to hear this Stan! Bummer of a way to spend Christmas! Here's hoping they find the cause and it's nothing serious!! 

My prayers and thoughts are with you both. Can I say, "Merry Christmas" anyway?


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
Here's hoping they've discovered the cause and it's nothing. I'm worried for you, my friend and I'll keep a good thought for you. Please get better and be back soon! 
Chris


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hang in there, Stan. Even though we have never met in person, I feel that I know you from posts here on MLS. 

Larry


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers for you and the family. God grant Stan a complete healing. In the Name of Jesus we ask. Amen. 

Monte


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Stan....Will think of you during vespers. 

Take care stay well


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Get better Stan! You can't get off doing my decals so easy ha ha! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan
I hope it is nothing serious and it will soon pass.
We will keep both you and Kay in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
Hope the tests come out ok and please keep us posted. Best wishes.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, what's going on with MLS?! Stan hurry up and get out of the hospital. We hope the tests are all negative. Our prayers are with you and Kay.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, hang in there buddy, we NEED you! That energy of yours keeps us all going.


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Stan 

Every on MLS is pulling & praying for you, we DO need you !!! 


audi84.....Noel I


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Get well soon Stan, hang in there.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Just found this posting. Praying everything will be OK Stan. 

Henson & Reba


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck Stan. With a heart as big as yours it can take a little pain and bounce right back. 

Terry


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Get well soon old friend. Jill and I have you in our thoughts, Kay too.
Rod And Jill


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Wishing you well, Stan!

You were the main influence in me getting into this hobby way back when. Thanks for all the help. Hope to see you sometime this year.

John


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan, best wishes for a good test result, and quick return home. Enjoy the holidays and family... Nick


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan - let's show the world that we Stans are resilient!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Woah! I just saw this - Stan, I hope it turns out to be nothing serious but if it is, I know you will come through just fine! Keep up your spirits and remember that this time of year is the season for miracles! I'm sure that with all the good wishes and prayers headed your way that there is more than enough to handle this little derailment! May you and your family have the best Christmas (and more importantly) a _happy _New Year!!!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan 
Hope every thing works out!


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

My very best wishes to Stan and Kay, hope things will be OK. 

David.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Get well soon Stan.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Best wishes to you Stan and Kay. We'll be praying for a speedy resolution. 

Hope you have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Get well soon Stan. 

Randy


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Get well soon Stan


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan hope you get to feeling better and test come back with good results. We miss ya here take care and get well. Later RJD


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan - Here's hoping you will soon be reading this post, counting the many friends you have made here on MLS, and getting ready to have a nice Christmas at home.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Get better soon Stan! 

-Brian


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

Get well soon, you and Kay are in our prayers.

Don & Karen


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

wishing you a speedy recovery Stan. 
Mike


----------



## adlereins (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Stan! Get up a full head of steam and hop on the mainline to recovery and home for Christmas. My very best you and Kay

Allen B.


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

Our prayers and best wishes are with you and Kay. 
As soon as you get home, write down on your new years schedule to visit with us again. 

Rudy Allarde


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man, that sucks to hear... 

Here's to you getting better Stan, I hope you are home for Christmas and that 2010 brings you health and prosperity. 

Take care buddy.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

Take care and get well soon. Best wishes. 

Mike


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,Get well soon, you and Kay are in our prayers.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Stan, 
You and Kay are in my prayers, your big heart is at home here, get well soon. 

Be Blessed 

John


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Not Stan!!!
I just found this and hope Stan is Ok. We are all pulling for you!!!
Joel


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack..... Alive and 98% well... 


Thanks so much for all the concern thoughts and prayers. It's very comforting to know you have the support of friends all over the World...










I had called Becky to find out how Jim was doing and told her I was calling from the hospital and related my condition. Fred has called Kay and she shared what was going on. The posts started. 


Update on the conditions....... 


When I was in Uganda 18 years ago, I started having TIA's. ( Transient ischemic attacks ) About 6 of them. There weren't too many modern medical facilities in Kampala at that time so each of the episodes were treated with a full strength aspirin. They went a way until just recently and have had 3 in the last 4 weeks. One a week ago, while at church on Sunday morning, a hard one hit so I went to Urgent Care at the VA. They treated me with rest and a CAT scan of the cranial anatomy and found nothing. Not that the head was empty as most might expect, but no evidence of a problem at all.


Each episode wipes me out for about up to an hour then recovery continues for 2 days and I'm OK again. 


The only abnormality with these attacks was elevated blood pressure.


This past Saturday night about 9, another hard one hit so we headed for the ER at Yavapai Regional Medical Center where a number of other tests could be run. I was admitted to the hospital about 1 am Sunday after a CAT scan and an EKG (all normal) followed by a short night's sleep. I did feel better but they started running every test out there except an angiogran and a prostate exam. (I had that done 6 years ago) Sunday morning started with an MRI of the head (still nothing there). An Ultrasound of the carotid arterties (they're clean and clear), one of the heart and an EEG of the brain. (still nothing there) Blood tests and testing of all other bodily fluids. Nothing abnormal. 


So, they sprung me at 3 this afternoon with a prescription for blood pressure regulation and now I'm home catching up on 3 days of email and MLS posts. 


That's the latest from Dewey.


Again, thanks for your concern and support.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Welp glad to see your alrite, hate to see people get sick it sucks.....................


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan...so good to hear you're home and well. Our prayers have been answered!!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good for you Stan!! great news! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to hear that you are back home Stan. Do as the docs say and all should be good. One thing about it you have one big family looking out for ya, and we all care. later RJD


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Stan, 
if you don't have a good neurologist.. get one!! If you are throwing clots to your brain you are at risk. MRI 's are good for seeing damage done, they don't predict the future, cat scans are good for ruling out bleeds early on. Early intervention with stroke can be a life and brain saver. Glad you're feeling better. 
Bill


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan
Hopefully your health will continue to improve so you can enjoy the holidays. By all means, keep exploring for medical expertise to find and treatment the condition.

Happy holidays and a healthy new year.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the good news Stan! Merry Christmas to Kay and you, and all your brood!! You and Jim have already made mine by stickin' around!!

Question - the TIA's and scans of the head - are these pains in your head or your chest? Fred's original post indicated you'd had chest pain, but from the sound of it, it has more to do with your head... (lucky it's mostly empty, eh? - they say, "nature abhors a vacuum" ya'know. hehehe)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Stan, good to hear you are home again. You both are in our thoughts and prayers. BTW, I STILL owe you that hot cup of tea, if you know what I mean.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

What happened Stan? Did you see JJ go all the way around the loop without derailing? That would do it to you alright!!! 

Hope you get to feeling 100% soon. 

Chris


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
Glad to hear your home again and doing well.
Rick Marty


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 21 Dec 2009 08:46 PM 
Question - the TIA's and scans of the head - are these pains in your head or your chest? Fred's original post indicated you'd had chest pain, but from the sound of it, it has more to do with your head... (lucky it's mostly empty, eh? - they say, "nature abhors a vacuum" ya'know. hehehe)
Dwight, I have no pain what so ever with the TIA's. Just dizziness, loss of balance and fatigue. No pain the head or chest. It's starts with a"fuzzy" feeling and progresses into a state where I can't stand up. I don't really loose conciousness. I can talk and do have control of my hands and arms.

Thanks for all the encouragement, guys...


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW.. Stay away for a few days and this is what I find upon my return! Stan, I'm glad you're home and feeling better, but like the rest of the mother hens here, I sure wish they could figger' out what was going on and _STOP_ it! You know you have Carla's and my own best wishes!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Stan, So glad to hear you are home and doing better. Hope they get to the bottom of this eventually. Take care of yourself and have a Merry Christmas to you and Kay. Mike & Renee


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan -

It must be a great feeling to know you have this many people pulling for you. Too bad it takes a trip to the hospital to bring it out sometimes, but, I guess that's just human nature. Oh well, to quote The Bard: "All's well that ends well." 

Glad you're okay.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad to hear your home too. Maybe we should stop our experiments with Tellapathetic Powers and derailing trains on other guys layout far away. 

JJ


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
 I've been away from the computer for a few days.....so I'm late reading the post, we're so glad to hear you're OK.... 
You, Kay and your family have a very Merry Christmas.... 
Your friends, 
Dean, Patti and Ryanne


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez Stan you were in and then out before I even knew you were in! Hope this finds you in better health than the first post. Hang in there everybody needs you around to have someone else to kid!! So keep up the faith and the good health always to forward never back!! Hang in there Stan and have a nice holiday. At least yer out of the horsepital and can spend the holdays with family!! Regal


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan 
Great to hear you are home and doing better. Just rest, relax and continue
to regain your health. You and Kay will remain in our thoughts and prayer.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you are back at home Stan. I'm obviously late in reading MLS. I just read this thread. Merry Christmas.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Stan, 

Glad you are out of Hospital, though really they ain't answered the reason why you were there! 

Rather than get all technical I have sent you a PM

For now have a Happy Christmans & New Year , and get some R&R as you will I am sure need it - all this gadding about to hospital is tiring, and that is on top of what you went there for!

Best of Luck

Yours Peter


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

I'm so glad to hear you're fine. You gave us all a scare. Take care and enjoy the holidays.

Doc


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news Stan, answer to a lot of prayers! Hope you feel better and get to whats causing that, JJ mentioned telepathic powers, I would stay away from that for a while







hope you and Kay have a Merry Christmas!

Tom h


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank goodness they didn't find anything!!! We would have wondered what you were hiding from us!!! You know being part of this group you have to have at least a partially empty head!!!! LOL  

In all seriousness though, glad to hear that you are doing better and are home!! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and KAY!!!! See ya' in September!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 21 Dec 2009 09:30 PM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 21 Dec 2009 08:46 PM 
Question - the TIA's and scans of the head - are these pains in your head or your chest? Fred's original post indicated you'd had chest pain, but from the sound of it, it has more to do with your head... (lucky it's mostly empty, eh? - they say, "nature abhors a vacuum" ya'know. hehehe)
Dwight, I have no pain what so ever with the TIA's. Just dizziness, loss of balance and fatigue. No pain the head or chest. It's starts with a"fuzzy" feeling and progresses into a state where I can't stand up. I don't really loose conciousness. I can talk and do have control of my hands and arms.

Thanks for all the encouragement, guys... 


I'm familiar with TIA's as I had them after my mini-stroke in 1990. I also had the dizziness, minor loss of balance, and fatigue, though I never fell down and could always stand. What I was asking is whether that was why you went to the hospital this time, or was that due to chest pains.

Anyway, glad you're okay bud!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 22 Dec 2009 07:19 AM 
What I was asking is whether that was why you went to the hospital this time, or was that due to chest pains 
Sorry that I didn't answer that, Dwight. Nope, no chest pains. Just the effects of the TIA. It was the second hard one in a week so I decided to head for the ER at Yavapai RMC rather than the VA urgent care as the VA has limited staff on the weekends.

JJ... We can't stop our train wreck regime. It's such a wonderful source of concern when we even think about visiting a layout.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Was on the road all yesterday till late, just found out you're home now. GREAT news. Glad to hear it wasn't anything more serious and sorry to hear it's something still unresolved. Here's hoping it goes away for a long, long time again. 
Much relieved to hear you're home. Much relieved. 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

A continuing thanks to all for your wonderful responses and concerns. Delighted to hear that Jim Francis is doing so well. He went through a whole lot more than I did..


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Glad you are back home Stan... Guess Shad going to have to make a ER page for us old guys.. This is not the kind of news we like to hear but like to hear all is ok for all.. Merry Christmas to you and your family. Noel & Jane*


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

Glad everything is OK, train wrecks down at Marty's wouldn't be the same with out ya!!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas Stan! i sure hope that all that logo designing you've been doing for me did not induce additional heart ache upon you! lol I know it would have killed me!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Just found this post.

So glad to hear you're doing fine Stan.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Stan:

Sorry I missed this topic until now.

I went through the very same thing once.

Hope your feeling better now and you continue to.

Jeff


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas Stan and Kay. Glad to hear you are better and home for the holidays.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Stan Looks like all the prayers had had a good effect on your health. Take care of yourself and hope you have a Merry Chistmas.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Stan,

Very sorry to hear you've been ill.

Les


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Stan
Just came across this also. Wow! Glad you're ok. I believe the prayers of many were answered.
I just added a post to a battery discussion refrencing your commments and wondered where you were and why you had not added to the discussion...now I know! Stay well and have a blessed Christmas.
Don


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Stan: So glad to know you are back at the ole' homestead.....what a way to get attention! I am sure you will answer every one who has sent you an email HA!








seriously tho, glad to hear(see) you are home and will be able to enjoy the CHRISTMAS holiday where you belong with, Kay!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I had skipped this thread assuming someone was looking for decals. When it got to 3 pages I knew it must be something else. I am SO GLAD it has been good news and things are well for the Christmas holiday. 

Have a wonderful holiday and relax. Don't get stressed. I had my issue in 2001. Thank God I married a nurse. I would not be here today if it weren't for my wonderful wife. I try not to let her out of my sight. 

The entire railroad was built since them. Good excersize climbing the hillside. The coaling company is the "Broken Heart Coal Company." 

I need to go in next month for a cath to explore some abonomalities. It is good that you listen to your body. Keep WELL!!!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
I also just found this thread. It is so good to hear that your are on the positive side of the adventure. 
JimC.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan, glad tohear you are home and well. Merry Christmas and Happy New year


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Stan, just found out about this. Happy you are doing well. The SP decals you sent out to me before you had your problem worked great.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*No man is a failure who has friends!!!* 

Clarence Oddbody to George Bailey - *"It's a Wonderful Life"* 

I'd call you pretty darned successful Stan!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, Dwight. I've been following the responses for the day and you guys are awesome. Thanks so much for your support and kind remarks. Many of you we've only met online but the friendship of model railroading is fantastic.

The day has been one of resting and taking it easy. Before it started to rain and snow, I did run some of the track powered trains. It's going to be quite cold here for the next few days so I'll just plan to rest and watch what happens with the weather.

Again, thanks so much guys....


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Stan,

See prayers do work.

I started reading this thread and the top page was 7, by the time I get here it's 10.

Stan, we don't need to worry this much; it'd be different if we didn't like you.

Merry Christmas!

Barry - BBT


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I better read topics better. I'm really late in finding out. 

Stan, it's so good to hear you got in and out quickly. I hope they figure out what's going on. Nobody would be able to sign in at Marty's without you. We'll keep you and Kay in our prayers. Glad your home for Christmas. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm late in seeing this. Glad to hear you got in and out of the Hospital quickly and that you are feeling better. Happy Holidays to you & Kay.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear you are doing well Stan.









Stay warm, Enjoy the holidays.


Craig


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Belated best wishes Stan, glad you're home and doing well. Hoping you have no further problems and amnage to enjoy the holidays

Sincerely,

Joe McGarry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Take it easy Stan, good to have you back, just don't miss those naps!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep he needs to rest especially if Mr Ed shows up after Christmas. Besides got to get rid of that snow. Later RJD


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
Do yourself and the rest of us a favor - TAKE IT EASY AND GET YOUR REST ! May 2010 be a great year for you.


----------

